# Great pictures from the Big Bend area....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Heading there this weekend so I have been doing a lot of reading. I thought these were some great pics that show the diversity that we'll get to experience this weekend. I sure hope to see some predators. I'll have my callers and camera in hand.









Full credit to the original poster. The thread is here:

http://www.bigbendchat.com/portal/forum/hiking-the-mountains/pinnacles-mountain-lion-t8562.0.html

These are some of the best, candid mountain lion pictures I have seen from the area.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Incredible. Make sure you've got the Kimber with you!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Really nice pictures, are you camping out?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You never know what you are going to see down there Chris. Big Whitetails, mule deer, some desert sheep, Javelinas. Beautiful place.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> Really nice pictures, are you camping out?


By the look of those pics if they're smart they'll be camping IN!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> By the look of those pics if they're smart they'll be camping IN!


 Have you never camped out before ebbs? Just because theres no KOA, doesn't mean you can't camp. Stayed in something like one of them in Mexico, rolled in there on the Harley and girlfriend, unrolled the Winnebago, met some people from the states who were down dove hunting, had a great feed, it was all surrounded by high walls, glass on top and guards, just pulled in there for the showers, camped out in the bush all the way to Panama.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice photos Chris---Hey ebbs--- You gotta be tuff to live in the west.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Nice photos Chris---Hey ebbs--- You gotta be tuff to live in the west.


Thanks catcap and hassell. I'll work on the toughness thing. Will start by putting gravel in all of my shoes and goats head thorns in my underwear.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Thanks catcap and hassell. I'll work on the toughness thing. Will start by putting gravel in all of my shoes and goats head thorns in my underwear.


Great comeback ebbs, just putting that picture together! HA!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hang on ebbs I'll send you some cholla cactus for your tighty whiteys. Sorry i couldn't resist it:sorry2:









Chris did you take pictures?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Chris did you take pictures?


Took a few random pictures. I am normally all about the camera but this place really took me by surprise. I was so busy taking it all in that I didn't even think to carry the camera, or take pictures 1/2 the time. The ones I did take were point and shoot shots.

I guess with such a big place, its hard to figure out where to point the camera.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Neat pics, cute kids, wait till the boys start coming around. The first time they bring a boy home would be a good time to be cleaning a gun!! Those old Mexican cemeteries are strange aren't they. They put all kinds of stuff on the grave sites, beer, jerky, tools I even saw one that had a Mc Donalds bag on it and it had food in it, you could see the grease from the fries bleeding through the bag. Just a note you do not want to be there on Dia de las Muertas.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Just a note you do not want to be there on Dia de las Muertas.


Do they come back to life just on that day because it's their day?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No people dress up,sometimes as skeletons (I don't remember what they call them) to celebrate the lives of their loved ones, and build altars, bring food, have a party in the cemetary, It's a little odd to a mid western guy, kind of freeky. We saw people setting up a BBQ in the cemetary, the guy said he was cooking ribs. It's a different culture for sure. I will correct my spelling it's dia de los Muertos I think. My wife and I were in Ajo AZ. where she grew up visiting some old haunts (pun intended) of hers and decided that we should visit the cemetary where her grandparents are buried when people just started showing up and partying. I will say that once she told them her maiden name and they remembered her and her family we were invited to several parties.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris, nice pictures, kids look like their having a blast ( just a grinning ) nice looking critters there, would be great on a campfire? Did you camp in the Big Bend Park or are you not allowed!


----------

